# Clocks and voltages



## jmurphy (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everybody, I was just curious as to what clock speeds and voltages folks here have had the most luck with. The day I got the Strat I installed Ti-X with the overclock kernel, and kept losing signal and would have to restart to get network connectivity back even at stock clocks so didn't play with it much. Since I didn't know if it was a hardware problem or an issue with the kernel/ROM/whatever, I switched to Tweaked 2.0, and so far have not had the radio cut out on me yet.

Since battery life is more important that speed to me on a phone, I started cutting back the voltages with setcpu, and had no problems as low as -150mv. Then of course, I decided to push it and ran it up to 1.3, and even at -125mv it runs stable and have not had any problems, and even playing games it doesn't get near as hot in my hand. I haven't really tried pushing it beyond this, and wanted to see if anyone else has, and what experiences you may have come across. I definitely like how much faster things load, but I need the battery to last as well, so looking for the best way to get both if there is anything better than my current numbers.

I am familiar with overclocking, but on PCs, where I am upping the voltages and can add cooling equipment and power outlets don't run out of juice, so this is just a little different for me. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Wallabe (Mar 10, 2012)

Already discussed: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25214-set-cpu-fail/

OAN: This has to be the most shittest phone ever. It's cool to have and a backup or as a budget saver phone(Buy one get one free). I looked on amazon wireless and I'm going to get the Nexus 4G for $100 or less on Craigslist. Amazon has the Strat for $0.01 no matter what you choose (expect buying the phone without contract).


----------



## jmurphy (Apr 21, 2012)

I read that thread before, but it didn't really go into detail on how low anyone had managed to go with the voltages, so wanted to ask. Started having the same problem with reboots and noticed that right before it happened, the back would become extremely hot and the battery dropped like a rock, turned out the battery was defective. Got it replaced, then went ahead and got the extended life battery and have since not had any issues with it. It isn't the best phone on the planet, but it suffices for what I need. Thanks for the reply.


----------

